# Coffee rub?



## walleyeye (Jul 11, 2014)

Interesting that last week I was reading people were throwing coffee beans right on charcoal in a smoker to get a coffee flavoured smoke on their meat and then I find this. 

Product of South Africa
	

		
			
		

		
	









Sent from my Yamaha Grizzly somewhere in Canada


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 11, 2014)

Many on here -

[h1]Search Results for “coffee rubs”[/h1]
Results 1 to 25 of 992

Advanced Search


All
Threads (961)
Products (1)
Reviews
Posts (864)
Images (25)
Articles (3)
  
Brands
Users (2)
Groups
Save This Search
 
Order results by:  relevance  recency


*coffee*  *rub*?

Hey Noboundaries, Thanks for posting the *coffee*  *rub*  recipe.  I have made a couple, mostly just...
In Forum: General Discussion
Replies: 8   |  Started: Jun 23, 2014  |  Last Post: Jul 5, 2014 at 7:56 pm


*Coffee*  *Rubbed*  Chuckie for Pulled Beef

Quote: Originally Posted by DUFFMAN  Looks great. I had the same issue with pulling my last...
In Forum: Beef
Replies: 10   |  Started: Jun 23, 2014  |  Last Post: Jun 26, 2014 at 8:27 pm


*Coffee*  Grind *Rubs*

That sounds quite good, Leah. Thanks for the reply. Thanks for the recipes! It looks great. I...
In Forum: Sauces, Rubs & Marinades
Replies: 10   |  Started: Dec 2, 2013  |  Last Post: Dec 12, 2013 at 3:53 pm


*coffee*  *rub*

does any one use a *coffee*  *rub*? If so how long before smokeing should i use it? I love *coffee*  but...
In Forum: Blowing Smoke Around the Smoker.
Replies: 1   |  Started: Jun 23, 2014  |  Last Post: Jun 23, 2014 at 8:59 pm


*Coffee*  *rub*?

Interesting that last week I was reading people were throwing *coffee*  beans right on charcoal in a...
In Forum: Sauces, Rubs & Marinades
Replies:   |  Started: Today  |  Last Post: Today at 11:20 pm


best *coffee*  based *rub*  for brisket..


----------

